# White skin around eyes?



## Tim Ball (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello, I am new here.

I have a sulcata, who is about 18 months. Seems pretty healthy overall. Active, exploring the backyard. Grazes on grass, and likes to eat lettuce and grapes. I leave out a cookie sheet with water for him to drink and play in. We live in Phoenix, AZ, and we have been in the 90's for the last week or so.

He has plenty of shade and likes to sleep in a full time shady corner. He has a little house I buried halfway in the ground but he doesn't use that too often. He does his rounds from 9am to 11am. Takes a nap, then explores more from about 2-4.

Last week I noticed the skin around his eyes turned white. It looks dry to me but I don't know what it may be. The weather got very warm and dry the last week or so. Should I be soaking him down more? I give him a light spray down when I water the grass if he is up and moving.

This is my first Tortoise, and any tips are greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 20, 2017)

That happens when the tortoise is being kept too dry. I'm assuming he's outside? Run the sprinkler for him occasionally, and keep his area slightly damp.


----------



## Tim Ball (Mar 20, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> That happens when the tortoise is being kept too dry. I'm assuming he's outside? Run the sprinkler for him occasionally, and keep his area slightly damp.



Well the grass is being watered everyday. His little corner he likes is really just rocks with a mess of old leaves...are you saying I should keep that whole area wet? Just seems like it wouldn't stay wet for long.

Should I be giving his face sponge baths? Should I always put him in the grass being watered?? He seems to hate it. He runs lol.


----------



## Tim Ball (Mar 20, 2017)

Better color to see the white stuff


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks like dry old skin flaking off as it does from the head. Nothing of particular concern as long as you make sure your tort is properly hydrated. Regular long soaks and free access to water are essential.


----------

